# Autotrail Dakota 1012



## Bill_OR (Feb 6, 2010)

John asked this in Ask a Trader but only traders can reply!



> hi all just bought a 2012 frontier dakota still trying to get my head new technology can i use touch screen sat nav while using radio at same time please help
> john


I'm about to take delivery of my own Autotrail so have acquired some of the manuals. The Autotrail manual only covers the entertainment/sat nav system in a paragraph and says "For detailed instructions on how to use the
entertainment system please refer to the separate
instruction booklet supplied with your vehicle."

Hence, John, I think you need to look at the specific manual or go back and ask your dealer.

Bill
P.S. Just checked on the fiatprofessional web site and I can't see a manual for the entertainment system. I'll have to make sure I get one with the new motorhome!!


----------



## WingPete (Jan 29, 2006)

*Snap*

Just been pondering same problem with 1 week old Commanche. 
The sat/nav map will not come on when trying to listen to any radio station. Voice of guide still works, but not much good without a map for the route he is guiding you on.
The radio is virtually useless unless wanting to listen to local stations only, and during progress along the route, it fades in and out, even losing signals behind a local hill.
The accompanying TV also only works when it wants, dependant on the strength of broadcast signal. 
Not very impressed on the screen view of the sat/nav either. 
It is not at all clear for reading when en-route. Light sensitive !
Like the Fiat dashboard info. Too small and dim to see clearly. 
My previous van on same chassis was much better dashboard.
The Pioneer sat/nav worked much better with radion etc.
I have even found the rear view camera on the new one only shows a view when in reverse, when I wanted to keep an eye on the trailer I sometimes haul.
Apparently it is "made that way" so not much use to me at all.
Looks like I will dump Autotrails installation in favour of Pioneer again.


----------



## jamcj191266 (Jan 10, 2012)

thanks for that bill new to motorhome facts and motorhoming so still trying to understand how forum runs, the book i recieved is quite basic with poor information, incidently when you pick up your autotrail 
make sure you have memory card for sat nav as had to wait 3 weeks and lots of fhone calls. all the best 
john


----------



## jamcj191266 (Jan 10, 2012)

hi wingpete had same problem with my radio very poor and could only find limited stations took it back to brownhill and radio aerial was not connected behind dash possible same problem. regards john


----------



## wp1234 (Sep 29, 2009)

jamcj191266 said:


> make sure you have *memory card* for sat nav as had to wait 3 weeks and lots of fhone calls. all the best
> john


What sort of card is it ?
Thanks


----------



## jamcj191266 (Jan 10, 2012)

its small sd card fits in behind sat nav screen should be in small brown envelope regards john


----------



## Bill_OR (Feb 6, 2010)

WingPete - have you found out how to have the radio on while displaying the SatNav screen?
If not then it's straightforward - just set the radio to your station and then press and hold the SRC/NAV button and the map will display.

Next step is to get my POI files across to the new satnav! 
Bill


----------



## wp1234 (Sep 29, 2009)

Bill_OR said:


> WingPete - have you found out how to have the radio on while displaying the SatNav screen?
> If not then it's straightforward - just set the radio to your station and then press and hold the SRC/NAV button and the map will display.
> 
> Next step is to get my POI files across to the new satnav!
> Bill


Hi Bill , Did you manage to get your POI files moved across to the sat Nav ? If you did would appreciate some hints

Many thanks


----------



## Bill_OR (Feb 6, 2010)

WP1234,
Yes, I found out how to set up Custom POIs on the device.
I've been meaning to write something about it but never quite got round to it!
I found a review of the software here:
http://www.pocketgpsworld.com/navngo-igomyway8-review-hmnx4.php#manage

and I'll attach a screenshot of the relevant section.
To convert POI files to KML format there's an online tool here:
http://www.poieditor.com/

It's possible to set the display icon for each set of POIs that you add but I can't document that today as I need to be in front of the satnav - and my head unit is back for fixing with the company that maintains them - Armour Automotive.

regards,
Bill


----------

